# The dragon inside me



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

*The dragon soul inside me*

Hmmm...
To tell you something about my fursona is telling you something about me...
(Cuz i believe i AM fy fursona only at the moment in the wrong body ^^ If you are interested in this topic, that is called "otherkin" ^^)

So lets see what i can tell about me:

Name: Alblaka
Do you wanna know what it mean?
It's a combination of some words of the "Old language" of the book "Eragon".
It means "StahlflÃ¼gel", translated "Steel Wing".
But Alblaka sounds better then the translation^^

Age: Around 8 Months
For dragons this is the age where childhood changes to adultness. (Yeah, dragons have a really short childhood...)

Outer Apperiance *i think i spelled it right...*:
A dragon ^^
Four legs, a long tail, long neck, some muscles and a lot of spikes beginning on the head, ending on the tail. Nice thing: Cuz of some muscles next to them i can pull them near to body, so they are flat on the scales.
Yeah, the scales, i forgot them ^^: Dark Violett
(IF SOMEONE SAYS MY SCALES ARE BLACK: @=.1#+*!!!)
Then come the white claws, four on each foot. Three look forward, one backward. Like a thumb ^^
Not to forget the sharp teeth. White, shiny, deadly... Two rows with lots of teeth... Don't climb into my mouth when i'm sleeping, maybe you'l never get out... alive...
And then the giant wings. There area is much bigger then my body. Otherwise it would be difficult to get that Mass into the air...

Some Facts:
Length: Should be around 20 Meters (if you cont from head to tails end)
Width: Ca. 3 Meters
Height: Body about 3 Meters, but if i holf my neck up ^^ some more

Likes:
-Deer... No, i don't like them as friends or something ^^ (Ok, the deers around in this forum are pretty ok )
They are kinda delicious, exspecially the big, male ones...
-Chocolate
Yeah that sounds funny, but it tastes too good...
But if you want to bring me something, bring masses... i can eat a lot...
-Water
I like to swim, cuz of the wings i can swim fast. Dragons can general hold long breath... Hmmm, i can't do it so long as some other. But swimming in a nice sea after meal...
-Fly
Who can fly simply can't NOT like it. I'm not a very good flyer, but i simply like it. It's a cool feel of freedom...
-Play
^^ This is meant in some different ways 
I'm kinda playful at this kind you imagine, then some kinds dragon would call "play" (the guys we play with don't think so) and at least... kinda "adult play" 

Dislikes:
-Heat
Dragons are completely heat-resisted (Ã„hmm, hello?! We can throw more Fire then a fire thrower!), but i don't like heat. I simply don't like it. Point.
-Other dragons who try to get into my area to occupy it.
There i don't know fun, try it and i will shorten at least one of your tails!
(Yeah, it is meant, like it is written...)
-Changes
I don't like all the haste. Sounds dunny if you think about i'm very restless. But at least i don't like it if things change themselves...

Strength:
Too much to count it...
Dragons have lots of abilitys, look up to read about some.
-Strength. Dragons have big strength in general, i'm even stronger... but only over short times

Weakness:
-Im still pretty naive... It's stupid but it is so.
-Endurance. Was never my thing... Can't do anythign for long...
-Slow. Comparing with other dragons i'm really slow... in the air, in water, on ground...
-Horny *I didn't found a better word*
I'm nearly always horny (sometimes not very much, but at least a bit). So it's not difficult to seduce me or something like that...
Sometimes someone seduces me only with his appearence witout knowing it -.- bad moments...

What else could i say?

Gender: Male (One of the most important things i've nearly forgotten XD)

Sexuality: Pansexual
NO! It don't means i yiff with everything!!!
It means if i love something, i love it, ragardless what it is.
But my preferences are clearly female dragons .

Hobbys:
What could dragons have for hobbys?!
-Hunting (Only if i'm hungry... it would be bestial to hunt&kill otherwise)
-Flying
-Poethic *right spelled?* I like poems... My own are most times really worse
-Story, mostly Fantasy. Whether you or me tell is equal...
-High intelligent discussions ^^ Discussing makes fun!!!



If i've forgotten a important thing, write it and i will add...


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 2, 2008)

This title stuck me as being very sexual.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> This title stuck me as being very sexual.



ouch...

THAT was not meant in this way -.-
I can look whether i can change it now...

No, i can only change the title above the first post -.-

*Hope that now not all people hold me for an ill person...*


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh hey look, another Otherkin.  Sweet.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 2, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Oh hey look, another Otherkin.  Sweet.



Much lulz ensue.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Much lulz ensue.


I didn't understand that... Could you explain?

Yeah...
*looking up*
Maybe i should add that to the text...

Maybe the most can't understand that, but...
Ah, you can't explain it. But they who know it, they understand it ^^


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ouch...
> 
> THAT was not meant in this way -.-
> I can look whether i can change it now...
> ...



I'm tuggin' your chain.   It's furry(/human) nature to bastardize everything with sexual innuendo.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

-.-
I think if i haven't made this tread i had thought same way...
It's my nature too, maybe not everytime sexual...


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Much lulz ensue.




I lol'd


Also, dragons kick ass, awesomeness =3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Thx ^^

Have i said, your title is cool?
"So Jack Sparrow..."
"CAPT.  Jack Sparrow!" ^^


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Thx ^^
> 
> Have i said, your title is cool?
> "So Jack Sparrow..."
> "CAPT.  Jack Sparrow!" ^^



haha, yes! jack sparrow is by far my most favorite pirate ever x3 I love PotC ^^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

^^
I had only seen the german films, but Sparrow is awesome in every language...
The best scene is when he arrives on the top of his sinking ship in the first film... ^^


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragon...whoop dee do. And the title is a little...off. Hrm.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 3, 2008)

> And the title is a little...off


Why?
I get you to look into the tread, that's the task of a title...


----------



## Jarz (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The dragon soul inside me*



Alblaka said:


> Likes:
> -Deer... No, i don't like them as friends or something ^^ (Ok, the deers around in this forum are pretty ok )
> They are kinda delicious, exspecially the big, male ones...



So... how is the sound when their bones are broken and the blood start spilling?
or the sensation? brrr... gives me chills...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The dragon soul inside me*



Jarz said:


> So... how is the sound when their bones are broken and the blood start spilling?
> or the sensation? brrr... gives me chills...



Chills? Those are the best sounds!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

The sounds make you more hungry ^^
And the warm blood... frish flesh...

I can't understand why human grill or cook it *shaking*.
What a wasting...


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragons are the best iv always had a connection with them


----------



## Telnac (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always had a strong fondness for dragons... but I would never call myself an otherkin.  I have a draconic persona in the same way I have an Irish mercenary persona in the SCA: it's a way of expressing the type of person I'd like to be in such a setting.  But I'm not a dragon... I'm a human and I'm quite comfortable with that.

If I ever had the chance to mate with a female dragon irl, though... 

Sadly, that requires some advanced robotics and AI technology that won't be available for another few decades... at best.  :cry:


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Telnac said:


> I've always had a strong fondness for dragons... but I would never call myself an otherkin.  I have a draconic persona in the same way I have an Irish mercenary persona in the SCA: it's a way of expressing the type of person I'd like to be in such a setting.  But I'm not a dragon... I'm a human and I'm quite comfortable with that.
> 
> If I ever had the chance to mate with a female dragon irl, though...
> 
> Sadly, that requires some advanced robotics and AI technology that won't be available for another few decades... at best.  :cry:



 Right...

But i'm christian so i see the life as a way to the paradise, and in the paradise you get EVERYTHING you want... so a dragon body and a nice dragoness, too 



> If I ever had the chance to mate with a female dragon irl, though...


Me wouldn't matter whether the dragon is male or female, i would run to him, knee down and ask him strongly to allow me, to be in his near... at any cost...
But really, a dragoness, would might be... more interesting ^^


----------



## Telnac (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd like to watch a male dragon do the deed with a female (dragon or human), but if I'm going to involved, I'd have to mate with a female dragon.  I'm quite strongly heterosexual, even if I am willing to cross the species barrier on a select few species.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

XD
I didn't mean i would mate as a human with a male dragon XD (female could be ^^ Thats why i said "would might be... more interesting")...
I think i would only serve him... ^^ Yeah, i really would...
I mean: IT'S A DRAGON! Damn, they're the most awefull species over all! I would do nearly everything to see one in reality... (NEARLY! No killing, no raping... but the most other things...)


----------



## Magnus (Aug 8, 2008)

didn't post a thing~


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, only in the wrong tread XD


----------



## Magnus (Aug 8, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Yeah, only in the wrong tread XD



explain D:


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone makes obne tread, for his own fursona...
Your discription is nice, but i think you should make it in an own tread ^^


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 8, 2008)

alblaka, read my persona, you mite find my wepon Zi Yu intristing


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

> read my persona



Do you mean "fursona"? I didn't found your in the fursona-forum...

Or where i should read?


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 8, 2008)

I feel tempted to molest your fursona, oh well, I should suppress that feeling.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

> I feel tempted to molest your fursona



Could you explain, what that means?


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 8, 2008)

face changer


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 23, 2008)

I was randomly surfing and came across you!



> -Deer... No, i don't like them as friends or something ^^ (Ok, the deers around in this forum are pretty ok :wink
> They are kinda delicious, exspecially the big, male ones...



LOL nice. And nice profile. Well done.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ Thx
Your sig is nice... "thing" ^^


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice to get to know ya!  Always good to get to know fellow scalies  ^.=.^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ Scalies will rule the world, or at least this forum...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 25, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ^^ Scalies will rule the world, or at least this forum...


 
hahahah!!!  That'll be the day.... "Wonders what that day will be like...*


----------



## Wreth (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm sorry but you are not a dragon in the wrong body. Dragons are not real, they are a mythical creature that was thought up by someone. What if that person hadn't created the idea of a dragon? What would you be then?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I'm sorry but you are not a dragon in the wrong body. Dragons are not real, they are a mythical creature that was thought up by someone. What if that person hadn't created the idea of a dragon? What would you be then?


*rolling eyes* TROLL!!!
I'm not a dragon in a human body, i'm a dragon SOUL in a human body, there is a different.
And how you prove they don't exist? Maybe they evolved further then the hunanity, living somewhere unseeable, taking every memory out of our minds, which could discover them. 
And if you try to tell: You can't be so, there is no prove it exists: >>>anthros (i guess more i don't have to say, have i?)

And at least: It's neither polite nor anything other good to tell someone: "Hey you can't do that, that's not real!" Maybe you not beleive in some things, but other people maybe do...
You wouldn't try to tell me "Hey, your religion is fake!" There are no proves for god!!!"... or would you? That would be more trollish, i guess...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I'm sorry but you are not a dragon in the wrong body. Dragons are not real, they are a mythical creature that was thought up by someone. What if that person hadn't created the idea of a dragon? What would you be then?


_"The absence of evidence is not evidence of absence."_


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

They are exaggerated crocodiles, and biologically incorrect. They make great fursonas ^.=.^ But they never existed in reality. =3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> _"The absence of evidence is not evidence of absence."_



Thx for the support ^^ Good quote, btw...



> But they never existed in reality. =3


And i never said dragons exist in reality (but i not said, they DON'T exist... everything is possible)...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

If dragons did/do exist their wings would have to be on their forelimbs. That is, unless they are aliens XD


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

With equivalent wings and the fitting bone structur the wings could be on the back, too.
AND if you would know about the species, you're talkin about, you would know, that often the flying abilitys of dragons were explained with magic abilitys...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that if dragons are real they must be extraterrestrials


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

I come to the conclusion, that they can simply be a high evolved (evolved, not high civilizated, that means technical evolution) life form. That has nothing to do with extraterrestrials...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

There are no fossils of dragons or anything remotely like them.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

The spit fire > They need something physically to do this > for example Methan > which could cause the fossils desintegrate or whatever.
Or maybe they are intelligent enough to hide totally from us. So theire dead bodys, too?


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok ok maybe theres no evidence, then how humans know about dragons?

PS: Methane? Their breath can't smell to good then XD


----------



## Shouden (Aug 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> There are no fossils of dragons or anything remotely like them.



I theorize that dragons stored highly corrosive chemicals in their bodies that, when mixed together with heat, they produce flame. I also think that, due to all the meat and other stuff they eat, the blood and other fluids inside a dragon could possibly contain corrosive materials which would dissolve the bones once a dragon died.

Then again, ever wonder why the T-rex had tiny little arms and MASSIVE solder blades? Why would something with small arms need such massive shoulders unless they were being used for something else. Wing bones are light and usually hallow. Years of decay would easily erase them completely. (this would be why trying to bring back the dinosaurs isn't a good idea. We can only guess at what their bone structures were and how they were assembled, we don't know how these animals behaved or if they would see humans as a snack or not. Rule of Thumb: Don't play God. He doesn't like very much.)


----------



## Shouden (Aug 28, 2008)

And we don't know where the dragon thing originated from. Heck, even the Bible mentions dragons in it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

Their breath can be deadly flames. Of course that smells not like flowers. And btw you can read in nearly every story, that dragons have a strong bad breath...

Maybe they sometimes made misstakes ^^


----------



## Shouden (Aug 28, 2008)

yes. and there is even the term "dragon-breath" that refers to someone with bad breath.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

Really? XD Haven't known that...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

western dragons have 6 limbs though, which is odd.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 28, 2008)

Who cares? dragons are cool, Period =3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

To be complete exactly it are 9 
Which i mean? Count for yourself...


----------



## Frasque (Aug 28, 2008)

Shouden said:


> I theorize that dragons stored highly corrosive chemicals in their bodies



Actually, Peter Dickeinson beat you to this theory by about thirty years.



> Then again, ever wonder why the T-rex had tiny little arms and MASSIVE solder blades? Why would something with small arms need such massive shoulders unless they were being used for something else.


The shoulderblades aren't really that big compared to the size of the rest of the body - and considering T. rex could lift about 450lbs and the arm bones show they're designed to withstand a great deal of stress, obviously they were doing SOMETHING.

Personally I think dinosaurs were interesting enough on their own without pretending they were dragons.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

Who said, they were dragons?


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

9 limbs Huh? Forlimbs+Hindlimbs+wings=6. I'm confused.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ You have too take that literally...
Then you can count also the neck, the tail and... another tail ^^


----------



## Wreth (Aug 29, 2008)

No, limbs are arms and legs.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 29, 2008)

The german Translation of limb is "Glied". And that has more then only one meaning. So you can really say dragons have nine "Glieder", so nine limbs


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 3, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I'm sorry but you are not a dragon in the wrong body. Dragons are not real, they are a mythical creature that was thought up by someone.


 
LALALALA!!!!  I can't read your post!

I believe they existed at one point in time. 

"I reject your reality, and substitute my own!"


----------



## Shouden (Sep 3, 2008)

*almost dies of laughter at the Mythbusters quote.* Nice touch, Hallow. Zoopedia. and you call yourself a furry, have some imagination, dude. don't be a douche going around and popping everyone's dreams, 'else we just might do the same to you....only how we do it will be a lot worse.

Anyways, thanks for the laugh hallow-dragon.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 3, 2008)

I also wonder if Zoo realizes that the dragon probably wasn't "thought up" by anyone. Most cultures around the world tell of dragons and usually, when something like that is described consistently in a bunch of cultures, it was more than likely something that either existed or it was something that was mistaken for such. This is how we can pretty much confirm the Great Flood and a Christ Like figure, because many many cultures around the world tell similar stories.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 3, 2008)

Agree ^^

...

>Don't bash him! I have a nice discussion ^^ I thank him for that ^^


----------



## Wreth (Sep 3, 2008)

Did you not realise i stopped argueing and started asking alblaka questions because i thought he had good points? =P


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep ^^
You seen the text after the ">"?


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 3, 2008)

Shouden said:


> I also wonder if Zoo realizes that the dragon probably wasn't "thought up" by anyone. Most cultures around the world tell of dragons and usually, when something like that is described consistently in a bunch of cultures, it was more than likely something that either existed or it was something that was mistaken for such.


 
That's what I think too.  It's just like the Giant Squid, that's probably not the BEST example, but I think it's pretty much the same concept.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 4, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> That's what I think too.  It's just like the Giant Squid, that's probably not the BEST example, but I think it's pretty much the same concept.



It is THE best example. It was proved, that such squids have a big chance to exist. And at least pretty large ones were seen and even caught ^^
So they exist...

Dragons so too ^^


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 4, 2008)

Another otherkin comin' through.

Personally I don't reject the idea that I might be a madman, but at least it makes me feel good. No harm in religion, after all. And I have seen things to convince me of stuff, like... well, most religious people who aren't just afraid of going to hell.

And for anyone who's interested, I recommend Animal Planet's documentary called "Dragon's World: A Fantasy Made Real". I don't know if it's easy to find, just some DVD my sister picked up from someplace. It basically tells a fictional story of a guy who finds the remains of a dragon who's been dead for centuries, but it tells you some great theories on why dragons might have been real.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 4, 2008)

WHAW! *DVDhabenwollen*

Yep, to be slightly insane can be really nice if you know how to live with it 
And who now, maybe some of us are really dragons, reborn in human bodys after the dragonity leaved the earth... Who know ^^


----------



## Frasque (Sep 4, 2008)

Shouden said:


> Zoopedia. and you call yourself a furry, have some imagination, dude. don't be a douche going around and popping everyone's dreams, 'else we just might do the same to you....only how we do it will be a lot worse.



It's one thing to pretend dragons were real, or are real, or have souls, and another thing to say they're real - that's just stupid. I mean look at me, I play a mythological critter online but I know I'm not really one. That's the difference between roleplaying and being very very insane.

Also, if you're so easily butthurt when someone points out how silly you're making yourself look by insisting dragons are "real", then maybe you need to be doing something else as a hobby.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 4, 2008)

*confused*
What have you said?

But yes, i get easyly offended when talking about dragons...


----------



## Shouden (Sep 4, 2008)

Frasque said:


> It's one thing to pretend dragons were real, or are real, or have souls, and another thing to say they're real - that's just stupid. I mean look at me, I play a mythological critter online but I know I'm not really one. That's the difference between roleplaying and being very very insane.
> 
> Also, if you're so easily butthurt when someone points out how silly you're making yourself look by insisting dragons are "real", then maybe you need to be doing something else as a hobby.





aaaaaaannnnnddddd....you quoted me.....why? I wasn't saying dragons were real or false in what you quoted. I agree with Alblaka, that's confusing.

If you are going to quote someone trying to say that dragons are or are not real, try quoting Zoopedia, igit.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 4, 2008)

*more confused*

Can someone pls unconfuse me?


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 4, 2008)

Frasque said:


> It's one thing to pretend dragons were real, or are real, or have souls, and another thing to say they're real - that's just stupid. I mean look at me, I play a mythological critter online but I know I'm not really one. That's the difference between roleplaying and being very very insane.


It's a spiritual belief, and has just as much validity as any mainstream religion.

If you think we're crazy, that's fine, think whatever you like.  But this is not the place to make derogatory remarks about someone else's beliefs.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 4, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> And who now, maybe some of us are really dragons, reborn in human bodys after the dragonity leaved the earth... Who know ^^


 
That's a theory many furs apply to themselves, and I've thought about that theory a lot, and it could be very possible. 



Frasque said:


> Also, if you're so easily butthurt when someone points out how silly you're making yourself look by insisting dragons are "real", then maybe you need to be doing something else as a hobby.


 
"I reject your reality, and substitute my own!" ~ Adam Savage

*wonders how many times I will have to post the above quote in this topic*


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 5, 2008)

XD I have seen the quote x tmes in different cicumstances, but it's still nice ^^


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 6, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> XD I have seen the quote x tmes in different cicumstances, but it's still nice ^^


 
It is.

I just may have to put it in my signature.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 6, 2008)

if you put that in there, you should also put "When in doubt: C4" in there as well. Jamie said that one.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 6, 2008)

Shouden said:


> if you put that in there, you should also put "When in doubt: C4" in there as well. Jamie said that one.


 
Yeah, I've been thinking on that too!  They have so many useful, yet funny quotes.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 6, 2008)

yes. yes they do.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 6, 2008)

What is with my new quote?


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 8, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> What is with my new quote?


 
It's very true!


----------



## Shouden (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with that Alblaka's  quote as well


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ So simple throw the dice and look where you will go ^^


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 9, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ^^ So simple throw the dice and look where you will go ^^


 
That's a harsh reality, but very true.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 10, 2008)

Why harsh? You have the choice to throw the dice or do nothing ^^


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

mhh... du bist lustig ^^'
Nice to see such a happy dragon! my reason for joining here, was to forget about everything (which is impossible, because you canÂ´t forget who you are). I hope youÂ´ll stay the way you are right now


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure whether i do...
At least i turned bi in this forum, who knows what more will happent to me ...
But my optimism, i guess, i will never loose ^^

Bei West-Deutschland wÃ¼rde ich eigentlich sofort fragen wo genau, weil ich auch im Nordwesten lebe, aber nach meiner letzten RL-Erfahrung mit Furrys... lass ich das lieber...


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

me too, but i think bi is better than just one of the 2 options 

Ich bezeichne mich ungern als "furry", und ich will mich auch nie wieder mit jemandem treffen, weil es besser ist niemals meine drakonische seite kennenzulernen


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
Wenn du damit wilde AgressivitÃ¤t oder etwas generelles in der Richtung meinst ^^ Kann ich SEHR gut verstehen...

Wenn du Ã¼brigens Charakteraspekte eines Drachen (dein Fursona, wenn ich mich nicht irre) hast oder dich fÃ¼r einen hÃ¤ltst, zumindest mental, ist bei mir der Fall, dann fÃ¤llst du in die Kategorie Furry/Otherkin ^^


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

Ich denke, so etwas sollte ich nicht ins forum hÃ¤mmern, aber vielleicht kÃ¶nntest du mich bei msn oder icq anschreiben? es scheint mir als wÃ¼rde mich niemand verstehn


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 10, 2008)

Hab dich bei MSN geaddet. Oder zumindest denke ich, dass ich das getan habe *grÃ¼bel*
Entweder bist du gerade nicht online oder ich bin zu blÃ¶d zum adden ^^

Das mit den Otherkin kann man in diesem Forum allerdings ohne weiteres erwÃ¤hnen. Manche Leute fragen dann zwar, was das ist, aber das wars dann auch schon ^^
Aber tiefer greifende Sachen gehÃ¶ren nicht hierhin, da stimm ich dir zu ^^


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2008)

Frasque said:


> It's one thing to pretend dragons were real, or are real, or have souls, and another thing to say they're real - that's just stupid. I mean look at me, I play a mythological critter online but I know I'm not really one. That's the difference between roleplaying and being very very insane.
> 
> Also, if you're so easily butthurt when someone points out how silly you're making yourself look by insisting dragons are "real", then maybe you need to be doing something else as a hobby.


And just how "stupid" is it to criticize someone's beliefs when those beliefs do not affect you in any way whatsoever?


----------



## Frasque (Sep 10, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> And just how "stupid" is it to criticize someone's beliefs when those beliefs do not affect you in any way whatsoever?



Sounds like you're the one who's taking this way to personally. Obviously it doesn't "affect" me in the way getting hit with a brick would, but I do hate to see people choosing to reject reality (which is a quote from DungeonMaster originally, not Mythbusters) and demanding everyone else play along or else be called evil ol' spoilsport meanies. Illogical arguments don't sway me either to accept silly ideas, either. 

So you're saying something along the lines that I should respect the silliness of other's people's beliefs? I don't see why. I only respect what has earned my respect, I reserve my right to call bullsh*t when I see it. If people get hurt they can either ignore me, make fun of me back, or re-evaluate their belief systems.

But then again, if you're going to be all defensive and whiny about it, I'm not interested in giving you any more reason to baw, so no more "stupidity" from me on this thread. Yer welcome.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Wishes he had taken German this year...*



Alblaka said:


> Why harsh? You have the choice to throw the dice or do nothing ^^


 
Well, harsh as in it's the harsh reality of life,  you roll the dice, and you have no idea what it'll land on, and whatever it lands on, goes.

lol, I hate metaphors...


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep, but you have the choice whether you want to risk ^^


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The dragon soul inside me*



Alblaka said:


> Name: Alblaka
> Do you wanna know what it mean?
> It's a combination of some words of the "Old language" of the book "Eragon".
> It means "StahlflÃ¼gel", translated "Steel Wing".
> But Alblaka sounds better then the translation^^




>It's a combination of some words of the "Old language" of the book "Eragon".

>"Old language" of the book "Eragon".


>the book "Eragon".


>"Eragon".








Why has no one commented on this yet?  Imho, StahlflÃ¼gel sounds far more impressive and magnific than the trust fund kiddie's language.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 12, 2008)

-.-
StahlÃ¶flÃ¼gel sounds (at least in German, it's a german word) damn boring.
Maybe this is like all this American Superhero Names. Translated they are nonsense, but in English they sound super...

Alblaka was, is and will stay Alblaka...


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 20, 2008)

Uhm... hello?
Someone missed me? *asking look*


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 21, 2008)

So you are an Otherkin, eh?

Interesting...

Sage Fox


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ If you mean the dragonish otherkin, then yes...

If you mean the "female in male body"-otherkin, no...

XD


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 24, 2008)

I mean the first.

The (insert mythological or animal like creature) trapped in a human body.

Sage Fox


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep, then you are right.

You speak with a depressive dragon, the heart frozen in pain...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 24, 2008)

Why a frozen heart?


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 25, 2008)

Nah, forgot to change the line after yesterday...

Had a pretty bad depression, yesterday evening >.>


----------



## Jax (Nov 29, 2008)

You my friend are fascinating! I understand the swing...we all have bad days, some more than others. 
One can argue existence of a creature, but it would be foolish to argue the existence of the spirit of the thing. Maybe it is our own creation, so what. Reality only last a moment, we live with the memory of it. That sustains us, keeps us in the game. Does it require a bit of craziness to accept such a being...sure...but I prefer it that way. A toast to your dragon! It is a fine beast!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

*hug* I was going to argue the point that no-one can KNOW what all dragons were like and that you can only know your idea of them, (I for instance have at least 3 diff. breeds floating around my head)

but I think you needed the hug more xD


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ Well spoken...

*hands the cat a cookie*


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

*nibbles cookie* thanks. It always kinda bugs me when the people talk about dragons or demons or some such thing like theres only ONE way they could be *shudder*


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a friend of mine.

He sees himself as a red Chinese dragon.

Haven't heard from in a while.

Hope he's ok.


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish I was a dragon...but I would probably set myself on fire. Seems to work that way for me. They just seem to be more confident. Albaka...have some marshmallows....share


----------



## Alblaka (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmmm, marshmellows (*gets somehow reminds on the Ghostbusters movie*)
*toasts marshmellows*
Delicious...

Red chinese dragon? That are this long ones, with short arms/legs...
Never met one ^^

I guess there are as much species of dragons as people want to have/be. So, if you be exactly, for every dragonkin there is practically an own species ^^...
Mine is written under my av. Somewhen designed that latin name with a draggy friend XD


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 3, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Had a pretty bad depression, yesterday evening >.>


 
Yeah, I know how that is... I get that quite a few times during the week, but whenever I do, it's usualy the whole day.



Inari85 said:


> This thread reminds me of a friend of mine.
> 
> He sees himself as a red Chinese dragon.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm...  Eastern Dragons are a rare in this fandom, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Hmmm...  Eastern Dragons are a rare in this fandom, at least from what I've seen.



I wish I could draw eastern dragons and give Garth a little art-love (a character of mine xD)


----------



## Alblaka (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish i could drraw ANY dragons... But everytime i try i make creepy pics... :/


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 4, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> I wish i could drraw ANY dragons... But everytime i try i make creepy pics... :/


  People keep telling me mine look like reptillian bear-dogs


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 4, 2008)

The dragon inside of me says I should beat this annoying guy in Culinary Arts with my frying pan, but I tend to ignore such things :B


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool.  Interesting bio.



Rilvor said:


> The dragon inside of me says I should beat this annoying guy in Culinary Arts with my frying pan, but I tend to ignore such things :B



Nah, don't do that.  You may damage the frying pan.


----------



## Alblaka (Dec 5, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> People keep telling me mine look like reptillian bear-dogs



LOL

Nice to see you, shark.
Did at least you missed me? *cute look*


----------

